# I AM SOOO TICKLED PINK



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Wildlife Conservation Society Period ending January 22, 2010

WCS's Central Park Zoo's newborn mini Nubian goat, Abe, is apparently too cute to resist. The debut of Abe was picked up by Associated Press and the story has

taken off. You can find stories about "the new kid in town" in the New York Post, New York Daily News, Newsday and dozens of outlets in print and online. Abe

has also been featured on television news broadcast throughout the country, in Canada, and on the BBC. A sampling of the coverage is provided in the links below.

Stay tuned-Abe might not be done yet.

Television Hits

Abe

WNBC-NY(NBC) - NY 4 NY News at 11 link

http://mms.tveyes.com/Transcript.asp?St ... yClip=TRUE

CTV Toronto - Canada Toronto link

http://mms.tveyes.com/Transcript.asp?St ... yClip=TRUE

NY1 - New York, NY News All Night link

http://mms.tveyes.com/Transcript.asp?St ... yClip=TRUE

WINS-AM - New York, NY link

http://mms.tveyes.com/Transcript.asp?St ... yClip=TRUE

KERO-BFL (ABC) link

http://mms.tveyes.com/Transcript.asp?St ... yClip=TRUE

Baby Mini Goat

NY Daily News

Central Park Zoo welcomes new baby mini-goat There's a new kid on the block at the Central Park Zoo http://www.nydailynews.com/topics/Central+Park+Zoo

Full story http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/pe ... igoat.html

NBC NewYork

Baby Mini Goat Joins Central Park Zoo The Wildlife Conservation Society's Central Park Zoo welcomed a new member to its family with the birth of a baby

Mini-Nubian goat. Full story http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local-be ... 04392.html

Newsday

Miniature goat born in Central Park Zoo There's a new kid on the block at the Central Park Zoo. Full story

http://www.newsday.com/lifestyle/pets/m ... -1.1715528

Gothamist

Alert: Cute Baby Goat In Central Park Zoo! Usually any goat news http://gothamist.com/tags/goat we hear about has to do with one of the animals wandering

around the streets of New York full story http://gothamist.com/2010/01/21/new_goat.php

BBC

Tiny baby goat wows zoo crowd A very small baby goat called Abe is drawing the crowds at Central Park Zoo in New York. link

http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsi ... 474157.stm

Fox11AZ.com

MINI GOAT There's a new kid at the Central Park Zoo. It's a baby Mini-Nubian goat, which was born recently at the New York City zoo. Full story

http://www.fox11az.com/news/entertainment/82238362.html

More on Nubian goats

WCS's Central Park Zoo's Nubian goats way back when. Full story http://heavenlyhavenmininubians.tripod.com/id23.html


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! youve gone international with your goats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

links are not coming up :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm really tired, but I'm guessing your goats are in the NYC zoo and they're doing really well.  That's awesome, congrats! Way to publicize. lol


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! That baby is gorgeous! :kidblue: arty:

I'm not sure I understand. Are you the "Belmont" breeder referenced in the NY Daily News article? Did you donate the goats to the zoo, are you sponsoring them, have some other interest or what?

Here's a new link to one of the articles I was able to access w/o starting a subscription or membership. Let's see if it works:

http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyle/pe ... igoat.html

Deb Mc


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

That's funny - I heard on my local news station (in Va) about the kid being born and I thought I remembered someone posting on here that they had sold a goat (or a few?) to Central Park Zoo a while back. Congratulations


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, he is CUTE! That's a great picture (from Deb's link).


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i am the 'belmont' breeder
lol
belmont is the town i live in
they bought 4 goats
angel (bred) her daughter boo
mo (from a set of triplets) 
and an unrelated buck, ace 
for future breeding
think i fixed the links...


----------

